# Addictive cat treats?



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I've always wondered,is there something habit-forming in some cat treats? I have to creatively hide the treat-bag from Robin. This morning, he wanted treats more than food!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't know if it's just the novelty of it or if there is something addictive. Mine both seem to really like to eat from my hands, so I've wondered if that's part of it too.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL "*Dreamies*" cat treats... I have YET to personally find a cat that will turn them down!!! Talk about kitty crack! This stuff should should have a C classification at the very least!!
I literally have to cut B.B. off. They take over her world, her whole thought pattern, she plans her day around getting them, etc. It's insane!

And if I don't watch it she will get down right snooty about it all too! "NO!, you fool! Don't touch me! I want those treats and I want them NOW!

The younger ones, love them too but they love everything LOL so its hard to say how affected by them, in particular, they are.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I buy the Sr. VItamins for MowMow that are by GNC and fish shaped. He turns into a MANIAC about them. 

He actually ripped the drawer front off my cheap little desk because there was *ONE* in the bottom of that drawer leftover from the last box. I watch him paw the front right off and go rooting (pulling everything out) to find that ONE treat.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

That's a great idea Mow Mow. To give vitamins as a treat. Treat bag is really good for getting my cats out of places I don't want them. I just shake bag and they come running.


----------



## molldee (May 19, 2013)

There's something about freeze dried chicken that they go nuts over... Maybe because it's real chicken with no other ingredients!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I know that when I give Lacey chicken Greenies she will hold out and not eat her meal and cry for the treats. I've never had a cat that was so addiction prone as her.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

cat face said:


> LOL "*Dreamies*" cat treats... I have YET to personally find a cat that will turn them down!!! Talk about kitty crack! This stuff should should have a C classification at the very least!!
> I literally have to cut B.B. off. They take over her world, her whole thought pattern, she plans her day around getting them, etc. It's insane!
> 
> And if I don't watch it she will get down right snooty about it all too! "NO!, you fool! Don't touch me! I want those treats and I want them NOW!
> ...


What are the "Dreamies" treats? I googled it, but didn't find anything. I wonder if that's something we don't get in the US (or if it has a different name). What brand are they? 

Scout is like B.B., he'd rather eat treats than his food. He gets 4 a day (he's on a very strict diet), which total about 10 calories. I'm pretty sure he does not even chew them, they are gone within 2 seconds, then he looks at me like I'm starving him to death and he hasn't eaten in days and makes a pitiful cry. :|


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

emilyatl said:


> What are the "Dreamies" treats? I googled it, but didn't find anything. I wonder if that's something we don't get in the US (or if it has a different name). What brand are they?
> 
> Scout is like B.B., he'd rather eat treats than his food. He gets 4 a day (he's on a very strict diet), which total about 10 calories. I'm pretty sure he does not even chew them, they are gone within 2 seconds, then he looks at me like I'm starving him to death and he hasn't eaten in days and makes a pitiful cry. :|


Yes, Dreamies are in the UK. Consider it a good thing you don't have them over there! LOL They truly are like a narcotic! 
Here's a video link of what it can get like with kitties and Dreamies!!


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Kitty crack!. Hahaha... That's a funny video.


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

Okay, when I read this I was fascinated and so I went to investigate the ingredients in Dreamies to see if there was "cat crack" in them.

Cat crack is a chemical called "Pyrophosphate," which is tasteless to humans but which is irresistible to cats - it is added to many of the cheaper Kibble products and explains why it is so hard to get cats to switch foods. Well, it isn't in Dreamies, here are the ingredients:

Dreamies with Chicken: 
vegetable protein extract, corn, meat & meat by-products (min. 4% chicken), oil & fat, minerals, vegetable by-products. 

Dreamies with Cheese: 
vegetable protein extract, corn, meat & meat by-products, oil & fat, minerals, milk and dairy products (min 4% cheese), vegetable by-products. 

Dreamies with Beef: 
vegetable protein extract, corn, meat & meat by-products (min. 4% beef), oil & fat, minerals, vegetable by-products. 

Dreamies with Salmon: 
vegetable protein extract, corn, oil & fat, fish & fish by-products (min. 4% salmon), minerals, vegetable by-products. 

Additives: 
Vitamin A (6,000 IU/kg), vitamin B1 (6 mg/kg), vitamin B2 (5 mg/kg), vitamin B6 (5 mg/kg), vitamin D3 (600 IU/kg), vitamin E (75 mg/kg), copper as copper(II) sulphate (10 mg/kg). 

Analysis 
fiber	1.0 % 
fat	20.0 % 
protein	32.0 % 
ash	8.5 % 

Ah, but I know that "vegetable protein extract" is another name for MSG. A little bit of research revealed that MSG enhanced flavor for cats too. So maybe that is the reason it is such an addictive treat. Don't know, just tossing this out there.

Funny, looks like this treat for cats is just like treats for humans - a whole lotta tasty crap - best consumed in small quantities (if at all). But I don't begrudge a person having a snickers bar every now and then...


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

OMG, that video is hilarious. Maybe I should be thankful we don't have them here in the US.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

NBrazil, they are so totally crap! LOL but the kitties love them! Like we like our Snickers, Icecream, fast foods, etc. 

The thing that gets me is the intensity these cats (some cats) will get to about them. My B.B. isn't far off what that video was like! 

I'm a tenderheart when it comes to the treaties for the kitties LOL If they behave and eat all their healthy meals and come in at night on time, then I will happily give them a little Dreamie or two. I just don't want them to get "out of hand" about it and remember I - the human, with OPOSABLE thumbs, is in control of the treats LOL

P.S. Did you happen to notice the little black cat in the background off to the left of the screen? Did you also notice right at the end, when the white kitty tore off with the Dreamie bag, the little black cat got up and was off to follow him! LOL


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

Yeah, I saw the other cat (and what looked like dog paws?).

Wish I could find a treat my guys would love so much as to defend, LOL. (Of course they say be careful what you wish for....)

They come running when I call out "treat," but then they wait so patiently (although not quietly).

One time I called it out and heard a bang from the other room. Artie, the Ragdoll, was resting under a glass-topped section of my coffee table and obviously sat up quickly (instead of slinking out sideways). He was hurt, but I cracked up.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

And that video is why I tell my grown girls that I really believe a pack of wild cats could kill a human. They are so fast with lots of sharp ways to injure. I don't know how I would react if my cat was ever so ferocious to me.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

OT,a Cambridge study has shown that Oreos are addictive for humans!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Yuki used to go crazy for Temptations. I called them "kitty crack". She'll still come running if I shake the bag but I don't give them to her very often now and she doesn't seem to care. She's been having runny poop at the slightest bit of gluten (I can relate! I'm gluten-sensitive too) so I've decided it's not worth it to buy them. The video is hilarious! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Yea, Temptations are pretty good, as a substitute lol. Like when the pet store or supermarket is out of Dreamies! <laughing>

Here is one of the adverts... I saw this when they first came out, giggled at it with my neighbour and we almost said at the same time how we doubted they would be "all that" as far as the cats are concerned.
Wow, how wrong we were! :yikes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9L5roQobPA


oh and on the OT comment by blue milk, I can well believe it!! I've been for the past 45 years!!


----------

